# Winter Forecast for 2010 - 2011



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi all. Does anybody know where to find weather/snow amount predictions for the upcoming winter on-line? I have found a few very vague predictions here and there, but nothing to feel good about. Also, a weather site that in your opinion served you well last year during the winter. I found that weatherunderground.com was the most accurate of all weather sites, even the biggest ones. Thanks for the info.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Accu weather.com long range forcaster Joe bastardi will be out tommorrow with his winter forecast, all i can say is the places that got hit the hardest last season ,will not get hit hard this season. For snow fall totals i hav been using weather works.com


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's going to snow sometime between Nov and April .


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

grandview;1055681 said:


> It's going to snow sometime between Nov and April .


No November and may!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

around here it is more like october to april


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

We get flurries in late October but I don't believe we've eer gotten anything significant in my 14 years in MI...


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

last year, we got about 20 inches, then it turned nice again, I am hoping we get a really great year this year, i am pumped going to look at some new equipment, another loader, and some new contracts, looking forward to a great year


----------



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Fisherboy, the only one who wrote anything meaningful. Seems like most of the posts on here are for people to get their post #'s up. I looked into it a bit more. Last year Pittsburgh got hit real hard, the year before we had 45 inches. This year is supposed to be around 40 ish...


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

accu weather 's 2011 winter out look released today


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

towpro570;1055847 said:


> accu weather 's 2011 winter out look released today


Yup and it looks great for us in the midwest. Time to make some money!! payup


----------



## CSC Contracting (Jan 20, 2009)

Overall, AccuWeather.com Chief Long-Range Meteorologist Joe Bastardi is predicting that the worst of winter's cold and snow will be from the Pacific Northwest into the northern Plains and western Great Lakes. That will put cities like Portland and Seattle that escaped with a very nice winter last year, colder and snowier this year. Fargo and Minneapolis to Green Bay will also receive above-normal winter snowfall. 

Other cities predicted to receive above-normal winter snowfall include Chicago, Omaha, Minneapolis, Detroit, Cleveland, Seattle and Portland.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

There seems to be a la nina lined up. Everytime that happens my area gets a ton of 4" storms--seems like once a week it snows...cant wait now--and its still 90 degrees out.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sounds like I may have to plow all 25 times I figured on in my contracts


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

PGHplowguy;1055833 said:


> Thanks Fisherboy, the only one who wrote anything meaningful. Seems like most of the posts on here are for people to get their post #'s up. I looked into it a bit more. Last year Pittsburgh got hit real hard, the year before we had 45 inches. This year is supposed to be around 40 ish...


You got your crazy answers because there is no prediction that is accurate. You might get the worst winter in 100 years and 50 miles down the road might not see much at all. These guys can tell you 24 hours in advance there's 10" coming and when the next day rolls around there isn't a flake.

In this business you prepare for the worst and anything else is a bonus.

Good Luck


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Joe Bastardi is very accurate he called last winter in july of 09, he also said it was going to be a very warm summer in the northeast back in february of this year, his record speaks for itself, i'm a firm believer in him


----------

